# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  صفات المؤمنين

## رعد الليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ورد في أحد الأحاديث بقول الإمام حسن العسكري (علامات المؤمن خمس التختم باليمين صلوات إحدى وخمسين والجهر ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والتعفير للجبين وزيارة الأربعين).
حسب ماعلمت فإن صلاة واحد وخمسين هي الصلوات المفروضة=17 وصلوات النوافل=34

أردت أن أعرف المزيد حول صلاة واحد وخمسين.
1- ماهو وقت نافلة الظهر لو كان أذان الظهر الساعة 12 وهكذا بالنسبة لباقي النوافل
2-كيف اصلي النوافل هل هي ركعتين ركعتين أم أربع ركعات وهكذا
3-النوافل تكون قبل الصلوات المفروضة أو بعدها
4-نافلة العشاء هل تصلى من جلوس؟وإن كانت كذلك فكيف أصليها من جلوس

وأكون شاكرًا لكم على تعاونكم

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 

*ان شاء الله الاستاذ كميل الفضلي يجيبك وبيكون اكيد افضل مني لان معلوماتي على قدي وهو طالب علم وبيكون شرحه اكيد افضل* 

*يبي لك تنتظر بعض الوقت فقط* 

*والله يوفقك يا رب وتكون من المؤمنين الصالحين*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ورد في أحد الأحاديث بقول الإمام حسن العسكري (علامات المؤمن خمس التختم باليمين صلوات إحدى وخمسين والجهر ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والتعفير للجبين وزيارة الأربعين).
> حسب ماعلمت فإن صلاة واحد وخمسين هي الصلوات المفروضة=17 وصلوات النوافل=34 
> أردت أن أعرف المزيد حول صلاة واحد وخمسين.
> 1- ماهو وقت نافلة الظهر لو كان أذان الظهر الساعة 12 وهكذا بالنسبة لباقي النوافل
> 2-كيف اصلي النوافل هل هي ركعتين ركعتين أم أربع ركعات وهكذا
> 3-النوافل تكون قبل الصلوات المفروضة أو بعدها
> ...






السلام عليكم 
اهلا بك اخي رعد وان بخدمتك 
1- نافلة الظهر قبل صلاة الظهر فتارتا تصلى قبل اذان الظهر بقليل 
او بعد الاذان الظهر وقبل ان تصلي الظهر تباشر بها 8ركعات للظهر 
8 ركعات للعصر وايظا قبل الصلاه العصر 
2-تصلى النوافل ركعتان ركعتان كما ورد في الدليل الروائي عن اهل البيت عليهم سلام الله 
3- نوافل صلاة الظهر والعصر قبلها والمغرب والعشاء بعدها
اما صلاة الليل فتصلى ركعتان ركعتان حتى تكمل 8ركع تم تصلي ركعتا الشفع تم وركعة الوتر وكيفيتها تستطيع ان ان تطلع عليها من خلال كتاب مفايح الجنان وتصلى بعد منتصف الليل وكلما كانت اقرب الى الفجر افضل ونافلة ركعتان تصلى قبل صلاة الفجر  

4- نافلة العشاء تودى من جلوس وهي ركعتان بعد التكبير للحرام ثم القراءة تركع بحيث يصل طرف الذقن الى الركبتين وتقراء سبحان ربي العظيم ثم ترفع راسك وتستقيم في جلوسك ثم تسجد سجدتين المعارفة في الصلاة ثم تجلي بصورة المتعارفة من الجلوس للتشهد وتباشر بالقراءة الثانية للسورتين ثم تقنت وانت جالس ثم ثم تركع نفس الركوع السابق ثم ترفع رأسك ثم تسجد السجدتين ثم تقراء التشهد ثم 
التسليم وتخرج من الصلاة هذا ما استطيع ان اقوله لك  
وانا بخدمتك بأي شي بعون لله 
تحياتي لك اخي  
واسألك الدعاء

----------


## رعد الليل

نور الهدى    مشكورة على المرور نورتي


كميل الفضلي:جزاك الله أفضل الجزاء ووفقك لمرضاته ((اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك)).

لاتنسونا من الدعاء.

----------


## رعد الليل

طيب.أخي لما تعد صلاة واحد وخمسين يصير الفروض=17

النوافل=34

لما عديت النوافل اللي أنت كتبتهم طلعوا 33

باقي ركعة وينها؟

وشكرا

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه خيي رعد ورحم الله والديك وجعلك الله من المصلين القائمين والطائعين.*

*صلاة احدى وخمسين، منها اربع وثلاثون ركعة من النوافل وهي مستحبة وليست واجبة: ثمان ركعات لصلاة الظهر قبلها، وثمان ركعات لصلاة العصر كذلك، واربع ركعات بعد صلاة المغرب، وركعتان بعد صلاة العشاء من جلوس، وتحسبان بركعة ، وثمان ركعات نافلة الليل بعد تجاوز نصفه، وكلما قرب من الفجر كان افضل، وركعتا الشفع بعد صلاة الليل، وركعة الوتر بعد الشفع، وركعتان نافلة الفجر قبل فريضته ويجوز الاتيان بها بعد صلاة الليل وقبل طلوع الفجر.*

*وعظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بمصاب ابا عبد الله الحسين سلام الله عليه*

----------


## رعد الليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وأهلك أعداءهم في العالمين يارب العالمين.


مشكوووووووووورة إم الحلوين

وجزاك الله خيرا.وأدخلك في كل خير أدخل فيه محمد وآل محمد وأخرجك من كل سوء أخرج منه محمد وآل محمد....آمين رب العالمين.


اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج وسهل له المخرج واجعلنا من أنصاره وأعوانه وشيعته ومحبيه والمستشهدين بين يديه.

واستحضرني في هذا الوقت عمل...أنه من قرأ كل ليلة جمعة سورة الإسراء يكون من أنصار الإمام المهدي ويكون معه(من أصحابه).

وشكرًا

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم

يبدوا ان اختي ام الحلوين وصلت قبلي تحياتي لك ولها 

واتمنا لكم كل التوفيق

تحياتي وشكرا

----------

